# LG G3



## skyscraper101 (May 27, 2014)

This looks like a rather nice phone. They just held the launch event in London. I'm liking the removable battery and removable storage. Looks like a decent S5 competitor.

Launch event:











*Key Specifications*:*


- Chipset: Qualcomm Snapdragon™ 801 (up to 2.5GHz Quad-Core)
- Display: 5.5-inch Quad HD IPS (2560 x 1440, 538ppi)
- Memory: 16/32GB eMMC ROM, 2/3GB DDR3 RAM / microSD slot (128GB max)
- Camera: Rear 13.0MP with OIS+ and Laser Auto Focus / Front 2.1MP
- Battery: 3,000mAh (removable)
- Operating System: Android 4.4.2 KitKat
- Size: 146.3 x 74.6 x 8.9mm
- Weight: 149g
- Network: 4G / LTE / HSPA+ 21 Mbps (3G)
- Connectivity: Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth Smart Ready (Apt-X), NFC,
SlimPort, A-GPS/Glonass, USB 2.0

- Color: Metallic Black, Silk White, Shine Gold, Moon Violet, Burgundy Red
- Other: Smart Keyboard, Smart Notice, Knock CodeTM, Guest Mode, etc.

More:
http://www.engadget.com/2014/05/27/lgs-g3-is-official/
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/27/5753730/lg-g3-official-specs-features-and-release-date
http://www.lgnewsroom.com/newsroom/contents/64513


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

Laser focusing camera!


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

This is looking like a blooming wonderful handset - its got what looks like an excellent camera_ and_ a micro SD card slot and a removable battery.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2014)

£?


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> £?


It's going to be up there with the S5s and iPhones. Maybe a smidgen cheaper around £500, I reckon.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

I'm liking the look of it very much. 






Full press gubbins here: http://www.wirefresh.com/lg-g3-smar...for-advanced-smartphones-and-looks-great-too/


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> £?



Clove already has the G3 for £499, including VAT

That's the only UK site I can see so far. Though a Dutch site has it for €549 also. Expect it'll be cheaper/free on contract too.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

Clove often prices things a fair bit above what they end up going for....


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

I'm actually feeling a bit tempted by this phone. Features wise, its ticking every box.


----------



## Fez909 (May 27, 2014)

If it had a smaller screen I would be very interested in this. Bit big for me, though, and that LG logo on the front is nasty (but I'd live with it).


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

Ooh and look at this nifty case:


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> If it had a smaller screen I would be very interested in this. Bit big for me, though, and that LG logo on the front is nasty (but I'd live with it).


Better then a fucking massive Apple logo on the back in my world


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 27, 2014)

As with most devices I'd need to hold a model to actually get a proper indication of if I'd like it. Specs wise, it looks great though.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2014)

Am I becoming cynical? Another great £500 smart phone with one or two unique (and not essential) or slightly better features than the other half dozen.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Am I becoming cynical? Another great £500 smart phone with one or two unique (and not essential) or slightly better features than the other half dozen.


What else are you expecting? 

It's no different to most other mature tech markets like cameras/cars/TV etc, where the real technical innovations are few and far between, and swiftly copied by all.


----------



## MBV (May 30, 2014)




----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2014)

The phone gets a rave review here: http://androidcommunity.com/lg-g3-review-the-phone-every-android-oem-should-make-20140621/


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> If it had a smaller screen I would be very interested in this. Bit big for me, though, and that LG logo on the front is nasty (but I'd live with it).


There's rumoured to be a 'mini' version coming up.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2014)

editor said:


> There's rumoured to be a 'mini' version coming up.


Would be great if they kept the specs the same, but just lowered the screen size!

#interested


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 18, 2014)

I  had a go on one of these yesterday and am sold... I'm due for an upgrade anyway. The screen is amazing and it doesn't feel or look too big because the bezel is so tiny


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 18, 2014)

I've got the G2. Best phone I've used and a lot nicer than my wife's HTC One M8 which is the nearest rival.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2014)

ChrisFilter said:


> I've got the G2. Best phone I've used and a lot nicer than my wife's HTC One M8 which is the nearest rival.


Did you have the Note before?


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2014)

They're doing a mini version of the G3 too.





http://www.wirefresh.com/lg-g3-beat-shrinks-down-the-g3-to-more-pocketable-dimensions/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 18, 2014)

Mates just got one and had a chance to play with it in the pub the other night. The screen is nice, but I'm not convinced about the need to go past 1080 screen resolution.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Did you have the Note before?



Note II. Before that, the SII. Before that, the Dell Streak and before that, an iPhone.


----------



## Mojofilter (Sep 7, 2014)

Managed to upgrade a bit early thanks to a friend that wanted try Android for a few months before committing to a full contract. 

Got this one and have to say it's very nice. 
Nothing spectacular because new phones aren't anymore but the massive screen fits nicely in my hand (although I think it's reached the limit for what will), no sign of the lag that I've read about - maybe because I'm not using stick launcher, camera is fast and all of the other stuff you'd expect. 
Not sure if it's because I'm coming from a massively degraded non removable battery, but the battery seems crazy long. 
From 100% at 10 o'clock yesterday morning to about 20% when I went to bed - despite downloading 2 software updates, all my apps, a couple of gigs of music from Spotify and me tinkering with it all day as you do when you get a new phone. 
My old phone had a similar drain despite only being used to send a couple of text messages. 

I'm not a fan of the onscreen home and back buttons, despite the roomy screen it still seems a waste but that's a minor gripe.


----------



## Mojofilter (Sep 7, 2014)

Urgh... It seems that the pre-installed McAfee mobile security software not only can't be removed, it can't be disabled either. 
So Android Device Manager doesn't work.  FAIL. 

It has a similar functionally, only it's clunky. If my phone gets nicked I have to go to a website that I probably won't remember and remember the 6 digit pin that I just set. 
Sure, I can search for the website and reset my pin via email but in that situation a few minutes count. 
Why not just let you Disable it after you've read a disclaimer and ticked a box to say that you're doing it your own risk? 
Ridiculous.


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 9, 2014)

Got mine now and am really happy with it. The screen is such an improvement on my old samsung s2 and Android zips along on the hardware.


----------



## Mojofilter (Oct 31, 2014)

Word of warning for anyone thinking about this phone - I had 3 faulty ones before the Carphone Warehouse (finally) agreed to swap it for something else.

I was probably just very unlucky because the internet isn't full of people complaining about them, but its still worth considering before you take the plunge.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 31, 2014)

Mojofilter said:


> Word of warning for anyone thinking about this phone - I had 3 faulty ones before the Carphone Warehouse (finally) agreed to swap it for something else.
> 
> I was probably just very unlucky because the internet isn't full of people complaining about them, but its still worth considering before you take the plunge.


Probably a bad batch.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 19, 2014)

Just got a G3 as an upgrade today, from Talktalk. I use them for internet (I know, but I've never had any problems and they are both cheap and unlimited), and the phone offers for broadband customers are way cheap. The G3 is costing me £17.50 a month, with six months at half that. It's a lovely device, it truly is. The best bit - it upgraded to Lollipop straight away, which was a surprise.


----------

